# Iron Will Raw from Ontario Canada



## Sofi27 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi there,

Am looking into pre-made raw food options in Southern Ontario, Canada. Has any one had experience with Iron Will Raw? I am looking for options apart from Big Country Raw. Iron Will offers various formulas and a puppy formula. In addition the factory is HACCP certified which I like.

Edit: Have been reading results and company responses at www.checkyourpetfood.com and the brand Red Dog Blue Cat caught my eye. Any experience with them?


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Carmen recommended iron will when I spoke to her, I feed big country raw.. mainly due to the convenience of there packaging. I have a busy house, this is a huge plus for me.


----------



## Sofi27 (Jun 4, 2016)

Carter Smith said:


> Carmen recommended iron will when I spoke to her, I feed big country raw.. mainly due to the convenience of there packaging. I have a busy house, this is a huge plus for me.


Ohh good to know! I was always hesitant to feed raw.. but there are so many more options now.


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Sofi27 said:


> Ohh good to know! I was always hesitant to feed raw.. but there are so many more options now.


Why do you not like BCR?


----------



## Sofi27 (Jun 4, 2016)

Carter Smith said:


> Why do you not like BCR?


I have heard that the quality is not what it used to be..however I have no personal experience with it. I just wanted to explore all the available options. Am not discounting it.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

I recently saw that REN’s Pets is now carrying this brand.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I have fed Django both BCR and Iron Will and get both from Ren’s. He likes both. I think Iron will may have a few more options like kangaroo. (have it on hand but yet to try). I also supplement both We avoid poultry in all cases due to tummy issues. I wouldn’t say overall there is much difference that we can see. We’re actually back to kibble though for training - Hurraw dehydrated raw (fish) except once in a while he gets a raw meal. The Hurraw is really pricey but he loves it


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

cagal said:


> I have fed Django both BCR and Iron Will and get both from Ren’s. He likes both. I think Iron will may have a few more options like kangaroo. (have it on hand but yet to try). I also supplement both We avoid poultry in all cases due to tummy issues. I wouldn’t say overall there is much difference that we can see. We’re actually back to kibble though for training - Hurraw dehydrated raw (fish) except once in a while he gets a raw meal. The Hurraw is really pricey but he loves it


Does iron will have the 2lbs tubs that BCR has? I found iron will slightly more expensive. I usually buy the 18lb box of either red or the pure farm mix.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Check out Goosing Gus.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Carter Smith said:


> Does iron will have the 2lbs tubs that BCR has? I found iron will slightly more expensive. I usually buy the 18lb box of either red or the pure farm mix.


Not sure tbh. I just buy the multi- pack boxes or individual packs if we’re going for something a bit different like the rabbit or kangaroo. I checked the Rens website and didn’t see any - looks like there are more choices for BCR? There is a local place near me that sells its own brand. I may look into that as well. - not sure where you are. The store is Ryan’s Raw in Mississauga. They stock “name” brands but also their own. Prices look comparable to BCR. I like to support a local business when possible.


----------

